# Topics > Sport > Teams >  MIT DARPA Robotics Challenge Team

## Airicist

drc.mit.edu

youtube.com/MITDRC

facebook.com/mit.drc

twitter.com/mitdrc

----------


## Airicist

MIT Atlas truckin' with a truss

Published on Sep 4, 2014




> A simple demonstration of Atlas walking using an implementation of [1] and carrying an (unmodeled) aluminum truss.
> 
> [1] Scott Kuindersma, Frank Permenter, Russ Tedrake. An Efficiently Solvable Quadratic Program for Stabilizing Dynamic Locomotion. In Proceedings of the International Conference on Robotics and Automation (ICRA), Hong Kong, China, May 2014.

----------

